# was für eine 2d software



## derhammer (21. Juli 2008)

Hi Leuts

Ich bin relativ unerfahren was animationen erstellen angeht, daher bin ich auf eure hilfe angewiesen. ich bin im begriff einen Film zu drehen, den ich am anfang mit einer kleinen witzigen 2D animation starten möchte, ich suche deswegen ein prog. mit dem man möglichst einfach solche animationen erstellen kann, es solte freeware sein oder eine Demoversion, was für mich eine wichtige rolle spielt ist, dass ich die münder der figuren irgendwie bewegen kann, so das ich später synchronstimmen einfügen kann.

vielen Dank im voraus

derhammer


----------



## stain (21. Juli 2008)

Du könntest mit dme Gif-Animator von Ulead (Shareware) oder AniMake eine Animation aus Gif-Bildern erstellen.Umwandeln in ein Videoformat (zB mir irgendeinem gif2avi Programm) kannst du deine Gif-Animationen dann nachträglich sicherlich noch und mit Software wie dem Windows Movie-Maker bearbeiten und mit einer Hintergrundmusik versehen.

//Edit: Falls du es nicht weißt, Smileys, wie sie hier auf Tutorials.de und in eigentlich jedem anderen Forum und Gästebuch verwendet werden, sind auch Gif-Animationen. :suspekt:


----------

